# String weights



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

I assume you mean the speed nocks? I think you should have probably ordered them when you ordered the string, they are usually an "extra" with most builders. You could get the locations and have your shop put them on or you could do without, you MIGHT lose a little speed but nothing to worry about.


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I don't know what exactly is under the shrink tube, but there seems to be 8 on each end?


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Brass nocks are what is under the heat shrink.


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## jloar (Feb 10, 2010)

You'll lose approximately 7 fps without the speed nocks. I experimented with a Vendetta XS which is basically the same as the Revenge and I lost 7fps without the speed nocks.


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks jloar, I don't want that to happen, I'll have the shop put them on the new string for sure!


----------

